# Karmann Ghia Subaru Swap



## mdmvisuals (Jan 12, 2011)

Here is my 1969 Karmann Ghia.

2.2 Turbo (ej22T) 
Custom geared Rancho Performance Swingaxle Transaxle
Kennedy Engineering Adapter plate kit
KEP stage 1 clutch
Haltech Platinum Sprint 500 Standalone ECU
Mishimoto triple core Radiator and Mishimoto Rad Fan

Static drop
2 inch Narrowed Ball joint beam
2.5 inch drop spindles
3 inch transaxle raise
Disc brakes all around with porsche bolt pattern
Double staggered Porsche Phone Dials... 16x8 rear (195/55R16) and 15x7;soon to be 15x6; Front (175/55R15)

The build thread is long and full of photos from the last year of building the car. Heres the link on Stance works

http://www.stanceworks.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51686



















Cheers!


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

From me to you. I'm jelly; In a good way. I always wanted one but unfortunately all the ones I ran across they were far too rusted and they were asking far too much $$$ for non running examples. 

:beer::thumbup: If it was red I would really would have gone nuts.:laugh:


----------



## Ghizer (Sep 8, 2013)

I followed your project on Kustom Car Werks, excellent work. You and I have been working on similar projects over the past year but you're way ahead of me. I am working on a VR6 turbo 68 Ghia. The night picture in the garage is exceptional!
Cheers:beer:


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome work and I will have to agree about the dark photo in the garage $$$$$$:thumbup:


----------

